# Como darle la forma de windows a un codigo en c++?



## jejavi (Sep 12, 2008)

quiero preguntar alos expertos en programacion , para ver si es posible darle la forma de windows aun codigo de c, o c++ o necesariamente hay que usar otra base como visual basic , java o o delphi.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 12, 2008)

Si, usa directamente un entorno (IDE) de programacion en C/C++ como VisualC++, C++Builder o DevC++(freeware).
O hacelo 'a mano' (bastante mas trabajoso), es decir: escribis el programa con todos los llamados necesarios a las API de windows, diseñas las ventanas-menues-etc con algun programa estilo Resedit (freeware), compilas y linkeas.

La 'forma windows' son rutinas del SO, vos si queres podes escribir el programa en assembler (tambien a mano, o con un entorno como el RadAsm (freeware) ), la diferencia con VB o cualquier entorno 'lleno de boludeces' es que tenes a disposicion gran cantidad objetos y buena parte de las declaraciones ya hechas, ademas de una libreria amplificadora cosa que nunca necesites llamar directamente una API (en realidad la termina llamando la libreria).

Segun el tipo de programa que estes haciendo, esto no solo te simplifica el trabajo sino que en algunos casos es la unica forma de que ande el programa, porque muchas API son bastante jodidas de interpretar.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 13, 2008)

Como comenta el compañero:
En C++Builder tienes los dos entornos para trabajar. 
Si haces un proyecto, a parte de otros, tienes el VCL (para poder crear el entorno que buscas y el de consola(que es el que usarás)


----------



## jejavi (Sep 13, 2008)

estoy utilizando dev c++ pero siempre obtengo que los codigos sean ejecutados en consola de windows , entonces dices que  hago el programa normalmente en dev c++ y lugo puedo darle forma con  resedit?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 13, 2008)

jejavi dijo:
			
		

> estoy utilizando dev c++ pero siempre obtengo que los codigos sean ejecutados en consola de windows , entonces dices que  hago el programa normalmente en dev c++ y lugo puedo darle forma con  resedit?


Debe ser porque cuando inicias el proyecto lo declaras como consola, fijate que tenes otras opciones (Win32, OpenGL y no me acuerdo cuales mas) donde te genera una plantilla de inicio.

Vas a necesitar la "Win32 Programmer's Reference" donde ademas de la descripcion tenes ejemplos en C. 
Generalmente viene en los CD de los productos de Microsoft pero tenes en internet 'fragmentos' de entre 5 y 24MB.

Junto con la Win32etcetc  vas a necesitar algun tutorial para ir entendiendo paso a paso lo que estas haciendo. Los tutoriales de Iczelion son lejos los mejores que he visto (http://win32assembly.online.fr/), pero hay un detalle, son para programacion en assembler. Aunque no conozcas assembler esto no es ningun problema porque esta todo muy bien comentado y para sacarte dudas te vas al ejemplo en C de la Win32etcetc.


----------



## jejavi (Sep 21, 2008)

gracias por su aportes,compañeros.


----------

